# Macromedia Contribute 3 - weird .jpeg issues



## Ferdinand (May 8, 2007)

There are some weird things going on with my version of Contribute. I uploaded a few websites to .Mac, containing partially .jpg and .jpeg pictures. Both uploaded fine and are both displayed by Safari. But the .jpeg files _ aren't_ displayed by any other browser. It doesn't matter if IE (windows, OS X, OS 9), Firefox (OS X or Windows) or anything else. Why won't any browser (except Safari apparently) display .jpeg files???
Thanks!

PS: Don't know if it is correct in this forum... but it says web software so...


----------



## Natobasso (May 24, 2007)

Did you refresh and clean the caches of the other browsers you mentioned to make sure it's not a cache issue? IE will hold the old version of the page until it it told to refresh.

Also, make sure you didn't upload any CMYK jpgs and that your code specifies the size of each jpg (unless you have asp or php loading the image in which case they will be sized automatically).


----------



## Ferdinand (May 25, 2007)

Thanks! I did try cleaning all caches, but that didn't work. Yes, the code does specify the size of each jpeg, so that shouldn't be the problem. What are CMYK jpgs? In the mean time, I changed all .jpeg pictures to .png, but it's still interesting to know why it won't work.


----------



## Natobasso (May 25, 2007)

If you don't know then you should probably open those images in photoshop and find out! Make sure they are RGB and 72dpi or they will not display on the web.


----------



## Ferdinand (May 26, 2007)

Ok, I'll try to open them in Photoshop to check for these things.


----------



## Pardus (May 29, 2007)

did you try just renaming them to .jpg?


----------



## Ferdinand (May 30, 2007)

Tried that - the file still stays a JPEG picture, even though it has the jpg extension.


----------



## Pardus (May 30, 2007)

attach one of the files so we can see or give us a link. should be a quick fix


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 1, 2007)

For some reason the file locked itself, so I cannot attach it. The direct link to the website image doesn't work either. But it doesn't matter, I just changed all images to PNG files.
Thanks anyway!


----------

